# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. GISastgh-ի, Mefistofel-ի և Morpheus_NS-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

GISastgh-ը սկսում է, Mefistofel-ը շարունակում է, Morpheus_NS-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## comet

-Թող մազերս, ցավեցնում ես,- Անին է, մեր հարևանի աղջիկը:
-Թող ցավի, ինձ, ինչ?
-Մամայիս կասեմ,- արցունքոտվում են աչքերը:
-Իսկ ես քո մամայից հեչ էլ չեմ վախենում,- ավելի ուժգին եմ ձգում Անիի երկար հյուսքը: 
-Էլ գնդակս քեզ չեմ տա,- ազատում է Անին հյուսքն ու վազում դեպի տուն: 
Անցնում եմ պատշգամբի կողմը: Էն դեղին կատուն էլի պառկած է տաք ասֆալտին, մռռում է: Ինձ տեսնելուն պես վեր է թռչում, որ փախչի: Գիտեր, որ գլխին մի օյին բերելու եմ: Չի հասցնում մայթն անցնել` մի քարեգնդակ ուղիղ կատվի փորին:
-Ո~ւխ, ինչ լավ նշան բռնեցի,- ուրախանում եմ ես:
-Ա~յ տղա, Վաչիկ, հերիք է էդ կատվի կյանքն ուտես, չի կարելի, այ բալես, Աստված կպատժի,- հարևան Վարդուշ տատն է:
 <<Է~հ, զահլա է տանում, թե քեզ ինչ>>,- քթիս տակ մրթմրթում եմ ու խեթ հայացքով նայում Վարդուշ տատին:
Հետո նստում եմ շքամուտքի մոտ ու ձեռքիս փայտիկով հողի վրա ինչ-որ բաներ գծմծում:
-Վա~յ, էս ինչ լավ բալիկ է:
<<Ինձ հետ է>>?, զարմանում եմ ես, որովհետև նման բառեր երբեք չէի լսում ոչ տանը, ոչ դպրոցում, ոչ էլ բակում:
-Էս շենքում ես ապրում?,- մի մորաքույր է,- ես ձեր նոր փոստատարն եմ:
-Հա, իսկ ինչ կա?
-Բալիկ ջան կարող ես էս ծրարը Կառլեն ձաձային տաս, չորրորդ հարկում են ապրում:
Աչքերս շողացին... Հերթական զոհս է...
-Էլ չբարձրանամ վերև,- ժպտում է փոստատար մորաքույրն ու ծրարը հանձնում ինձ:
-Իհարկե, ինքը մեր դիմացի հարևանն է, հենց հիմա:
Կինը գոհունակությամբ ժպտում է իր բարեհաջող գործարքից, նայում ինձ ու հեռանում:

----------


## Mefistofel

(… փոխեցի երրորդ դեմքց առաջինի` քերականական սխալներիս համար  ներողությունը ուժի մեջ ա :Wink: )

-<<Այ հիմա ես էտ կեղտոտ բձուն իմ վատությունը կանեմ >>  պտտվում էր մտքումս` երբ ծրարը շուռ ու մուռ էի տալիս , որպեսզի գտնեմ հարմար տեղ այն զգուշորեն բացելու համար: Մտադրությունս հետևյալն էր` նախ կարդալ նամակը, հետո ըստ այտմ մեկ ուրիշ բան դնել իսկական նամակի փոխարեն ծրարի մեջ , փակել այն ու հասցնել հասցեյատիրոջը : <<չէ սենց չի լինի>> հասկացա ես երբ հայտնաբերեցի ծրարի ապահով փակված լինելը, << Արսենչիկին կտենամ իրար հետ կբացենք>>. (Արսենչիկը իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերն էր, որը ապրում էր մեր շենքում` հարևան մուտքում ) <<Երեկ պատմում էր , որ կինոյում տեսել է թե ոնց են շպիոնների նամակները թաքուն բացում ու կարդում…>> Իսկ մինչև Արսենչիկի գալը գյուղից (նրանք ընտանիքով գնացել էին գյուղ մի քանի օրով) ավելի լավ կլինի տանեմ պահեմ էս նամակը որ չճմրթվի ու ոչ ոք չգտնի: Այդ տարիքում իմ համար ամենաապահով տեղը ինչ-որ բան պահելու, դա մեր տան գրքերն էին, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ, սովետական կարմիր հանրագիտարանի գրքերից մեկը, որոնց միջից մինչ օրս` մանկությունում պահված մեկ և երեք ռուբլիանոցներ եմ գտնում: 
Կառլեն պապու հանդեպ բացասական զգացմունքներ տածելու հաշվով, ես միայնակ չէի մեր թաղում, նրան չեր սիրում գրեթե ողջ թաղը, տարեց թե մանուկ, բոլորն էին խուսափում նրա  հետ որևից է շփումից: Կառլեն պապը այն մարդկանց տիպին էր պատկանում որոնք անկաշկանդ հայհոյում էին բոլորին ամենաբարձրահարկ հայհոյանքներով, անպայման ունենում են ձեռնափայտ, որով անկարք ու չարաճիճի երեխաներին դաժանորեն խփելու համար էին օգտագործում հիմնականում (շատ անգամ ես անձամբ եմ զգացել նրա դիպուկ հարվածների ծանրությունը ) հարևանների հետ ոչ մի շփում չեն ունենում ու կարծես թե կանոն լինի, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկը հարազատներ չունի, կամ եթե ունեն էլ ապա հարազատները նրանց հետ շփվելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չեն ունենում: Թե ինչու էր Կառլեն պապը այդպիսին, ես չգիտեյ և ճիշտն ասած ինձ դա առհասարակ հետաքրքիր չէր, ես միայն գիտեի, որ Կառլեն պապը կորցրել է իր միակ որդուն, այս դեպքերից երեք տարի առաջ, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: 
	Ժամանակները անխիղճ էին բոլորի հանդեպ, գրեթե ողջ ազգը դժբախտության մեջ էր, մարդիկ գաղտում էին , ով չեր կարողանում գաղթել, գողություն էր անում , շատերը ձեռբակալվում էին (ինչպես օրինակ հայրս) , զոհվում մարտի դաշտում, մահանում սովից, ցրտից, մենակությունից… 
	- Իսկ Անին միևնույն է գեղեցիկ աղջիկ էր.- ասացի ես Արսենին ու կուլ տվեցի հերթական բաժակ օղին: Հիմա ինձ էլ ոչ ոք Վաչիկ չի ասում բացի իմ մանկության ընկեր Արսենից, հիմա իմ նոր անունն է Ֆրանս, որը ստացա ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելուն պես, համակուրսեցիներիս կողմից, լեզվիս արատի պատճառուվ : Ես չեմ կարողանում արտասանել Ռ տառը, փոխարենը ասում եմ Ղ , որն էլ խոսքիս տալիս է ֆրանսերեն լեզվի երանգ:
	- Մի մի հատել ֆռանք. – ասաց Արմենը , լցրեց օղին և շարունակեց. – Բա հիշում էս են կեղտոտ բձուն` Կառլենին? Մի անգամ իրա կոպալով նենց խփեց , երկու օր թոփալ էի ման գալի. – Ծիծաղեցինք: Արմենը դպրոցը ավարտելուն պես փախել էր Ռուսաստան ծառայությունից խուսափելու համար: Այդպես անում էին, այն ժամանակ, բոլորը ովքեր հնարավորություն ունեին: Հիմա ժամանակները մեղմացել են իսկ տարիներն անցել` տարիքնել հետը. ինչը թույլ տվեց Արսենին այսքան տարի անց վերջապես վերադառնալ հայրենիք, հարազատ քաղաք, հարազատ թաղը և մի-մի թաս հիշողությունների կենաց խմել իր մանկության ամենահարազատ ընկերոջ` իմ հետ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

*Ժողովու՛րդ ջան, էս էլ իմ մասը*

-Ասում ես՝ շա՞տ գեղեցիկ էր Անին,-քմծիծաղ տվեց Արսենը:
-Հեգնանքիդ իմաստը չհասկացա, ախպե՛րս,-ասացի ես ու ավելացրի,-տեսնես հիմա ինչ է անում. կարծեմ ինքն  էլ Ռուսատան մեկնեց:
-Բեր էս էլ խմենք, մի բան պատմեմ, ասաց Արսենը, դատարկեց հերթական բաժակը ու սկսեց իր պատմությունը. 
  «Երկու տարի առաջ էր: Ծննդյանս օրն էր: Ընկերներով Մոսկվայի սրճարաններից մեկում հավաքվել էինք: Բոլոր հեռու-մոտիկ ընկերներս, ծանոթներս ներկա էին,  միայն ամենամոտիկ ընկերս՝ Սերյոգան, ուշանում էր: Արդեն քեֆներս գնալով բարձրանում էր, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ Սերյոգաս ուրախ-ուրախ մտավ.
-А мы тебя заждались, где шлялся?-ասեցի ընկերոջս կիսամուննաթ տոնով:
-Ладно не кипятись, выйди, посмотри какую цыпу я тебе привел,- ուրախ տոնով պատասխանեց Սերյոգան ու ավելացրեց,- армянка!
Դուրս եկա փողոց. Սրճարանի դիմաց մի բարեկազմ աղջիկ էր կանգնած մեջքով դեպի սրճարանի դուռը: Կամաց մոտենցա հետեւից, ձեռքս դրեցի նրա ազդրին ու ականջին շշնջացի.
-Привет, милая!
-Куда пойдем?,-սառը պատասխանեց նա ու շրջվեց դեպի ինձ:
Միանգամից ճանաչեցի… Անին էր… Զարմացած, ապշած նրան էի նայում: Երեւի չէր ճանաչել:
-Так куда пойдем,-իր հարցը կրկնեց Անին:
-Никуда!,-ասացի ես,- иди домой.
-А платить кто будет?,- զայրացավ նա ու քթի տակ մռթմռթաց,-անասու՛ն:
Ձեռքս գրպանը տարա, հանեցի անհրաժեշտ գումարը ու նրան մեկնելով ասեցի.
-Վերցրու, բավակա՞ն է այսքանը:
-Հա՜՞յ  ես,-բացականչեց նա, վերցրեց գումարն ու փախավ:
  Որոշեցի մի փոքր զբոսնել, որպեսզի իմ շուտ վերադարձից ընկերներս բան չկասկածեն ու ավելորդ հարցեր չտան: Մի ժամ անկապ թափառում էի փողոցներով, հոգնեցի, որոշեցի սրճարան վերադառնալ: Երբ սրճարանի դուռն էի բացում, որ ներս մտնեմ, տեսա, որ քիչ այն կողմ փող է ընկած գետնին, վերցրի, հաշվեցի…Անին էր թողել… երեւի հիշել էր ինձ, ամաչել էր»:
  Արսենը հոգոց հանեց, մի բաժակ էր լցրեց ու ավելացրեց.
-Բա՜ Ֆռանս, էդ էլ քո Անին:
Ես լռեցի: Կար ժամանակ, որ ինձ թվում էր, թե սիրում եմ այդ աղջկան: Ինչեւիցե…
-Ֆռա՛նս, բա էն նամակը, որ բացեցինք, ի՞նչ արեցիր: Կարծեմ մեջը գրած էր, որ էտ բիձու տղուն հետմահու հերոսի կոչում էին տվել, չէ՞: Այն ժամանակ այդքան խնդրեցի պատմել, թե ինչ ես արել ու մինչեւ հիմ դու ոչինչ այդ մասին ինձ չես ասել: Գոնե հիմա ասա՛:
  Ես մռայլվեցի: Ինչպե՞ս Արսենին պատմեի, որ փոխել էի նամակի պարունակությունը ու մեջը գրել, որ Կառլենի որդու բոթը սխալմունք է եղել, որ տղան ընդամենը վիրավորվել է ռազմի դաշտում ու հիմա գտնվում է Ղարաբաղում՝ ռազմական հոսպիտալներից մեկում: Ինչպե՞ս պատմեի, որ այդ չարաբաստիկ նամակի պատճառով էր, որ խեղճ ծերունին հավաքեց ունեցած-չունեցածը ու ճամփա ընկավ դեպի Ղարաբաղ՝ որդուն տեսնելու: Որ այդ պատաճառով էի մի քանի ամիս հետո ծերուկի հուղարկավորության ժամանակ այդպես հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինում… իմ պատճառով էր…խեղճի սիրտը չէր դիմացել:
  Սեղանից վերցրի լիքը բաժակը.
-Ա՛րս ջան, արի՛ խմենք… ուղղակի խմենք:

----------


## Grieg

GISastgh-ի սկիզբը հավանեցի թեթև էր բայց նաև բնական էր, Mefistofel-ի մասը պատմվածքի բնույթը փոխում է բնականից իրական և կարծես միքիչ կտրուկ, իսկ երրորդ մասը վերջնականորեն խաչ է քաշում առաջին մասի տրամադրվածությանը և հանգիստ ընթացքին: Մի խոսքով հետաքրքիր էր բայց կարող էր ավելի հետաքրքիր շարունակություն ունենար առաջին մասից հետո,.. ամեն դեպքում ապրեն գրողները  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> GISastgh-ի սկիզբը հավանեցի թեթև էր բայց նաև բնական էր, Mefistofel-ի մասը պատմվածքի բնույթը փոխում է բնականից իրական և կարծես միքիչ կտրուկ, իսկ երրորդ մասը վերջնականորեն խաչ է քաշում առաջին մասի տրամադրվածությանը և հանգիստ ընթացքին: Մի խոսքով հետաքրքիր էր բայց կարող էր ավելի հետաքրքիր շարունակություն ունենար առաջին մասից հետո,.. ամեն դեպքում ապրեն գրողները


Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար:
Մնացածը կարծես պասիվ են:

----------


## impression

Ինձ դուր եկավ, մի պահ կարծեցի,  թե էդպես էլ գաղտնիք է մնալու Կառլեն պապու նամակի պարունակությունը, բայց շատ սիրուն ամեն ինչ կցմցել էիք, ապրեք, երեխեք: Վերջից էլ հուզվեցի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ աշխատեմ հնարավորինս մանրամասն արտահայտել կարծիքս։  :Smile:  
Առաջին մասը, ինչպես Գրիգը նկատեց, շատ բնական էր, թեթև ու, ի դեպ, բավական չպարտադրող, այսինքն՝ պատմությունը կարելի էր զարգացնել գրեթե ցանկացած ուղղությամբ ու ձևով։ Երկրորդ մասի հեղինակը՝ Mefistofel–ը, օգտվելով առաջին մասի ընձեռած լայն հնարավորություններից, հավեսով բարդացրել էր իրավիճակը, որի տակից արդեն պետք է դուրս գար Morpheus_NS–ը։  :Jpit:  Կարծում եմ՝ ամենաբարդը հենց նրա գործն էր, որովհետև երկրորդ մասում արդեն պատմությունը կարծես ավելի կոնկրետ ուղղվածություն ստացավ, ու թեև Morpheus_NS-ն էլ իր հերթին էլ ավելի խճճեց սյուժեն  :Jpit: , բայց, իմ կարծիքով, կարգին հաջող գլուխ հանեց իր ստեղծած խճճվածքից։  :Hands Up:  Ինձ ամենաշատը երրորդ մասը դուր եկավ  :Smile: . իրական էր։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ պատմվածքի ընդհանուր շարադրանքը մշակման կարիք ունի (բոլոր երեք մասերն էլ նկատի ունեմ)։  
Անիի պահը ահավոր ազդեց վրաս... Տխրեցի...  :Sad:

----------


## Mefistofel

Ապրի  Morpheus_NS–ը, շատ գերազանց ավարտ տվեց,  :Hands Up:  ես իմ մասը որ գրում էի, մոտավորապես նույն ավարտն էր մտքովս անցնում

----------


## comet

Ասեմ, որ պատմվածքի շարունակությունն ու ավարտը լրիվ անկանխատեսելի էր: Ես լրիվ այլ կերպ էի պատկերացնում :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում ապրեք, երեխեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

GISastgh-ը լավ սկսեց, հետաքրքիր ա հանկարծակի սկսված պատմվածքը` հատկապես երկխոսությամբ, չնայած մի քիչ չարաշահվեց երկխոսությունը: Mefistofel-ի ժամանակային անցումը շատ լավ էր ստացվել, մենակ դուրս չեկավ օղին ֆռռացնելու պահը :Jpit:  օղին չեն ֆռռացնում :Wink:  Morpheus_NS-ի սցենարը շատ դուրս եկավ, բնական էր :Good:  Morpheus_NS-ի գրածից հասկացա, որ Անին իրոք սիրուն աղջիկ ա. դե որ ռուս աղջիկների մեջ կարողանում ա էդ մեթոդով փող աշխատի.. հաստատ սիրուն ա :Love:  Մենակ չհասկացա` ինչի՞ էր տենց մուննաթված :Think: 

Ընդհանուր լավն էր :Good:  Ապրեք, շնորհակալ եմ հետաքրքիր պատմվածքի համար :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Շատ հավանեցի, յուրաքանչյուրն իր հերթին իր իմպրովիզացիան կարողացել էր մտցնել՝ ապահովելով մի ընդհանուր պատմվածքի համ ու հոտը: Կեցցե՛ք:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովու՛րդ ջան, նախ շատ շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքների համար: Իրոք պատմվածքը խառը ստացվեց: Ոճերի տարբերության հարց է: GISastgh-ի գրած մասը, իրոք, զարգացման շատ ուղղություններ կարող էր ունենալ, կարելի էր  սահմանափակվել Վաչիկի այդ օրվա արկածը կամ ասենք միայն մանկությունը  նկարագրելով (GISastgh ջան ապրես ծավալման լայն հնարավորություններ ընձեռելու համար): Բայց Mefistofel -ը պատմվածքի զարգացման լրիվ այլ ուղի տեսավ, լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տարավ այն, ինչն էլ ինձ թույլ տվեց իմ ոճով գրելու: Կարճ ասած, շնորհակալ եմ գրչակիցներիս համատեղ աշխատելու համար,  բոլոր այն ակումբներից ովքեր կարծիք հայտնեցին ու նաեւ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր դեռ (հուսով եմ) կհայտնեն...

Հ.Գ. Ոնց որ Օսկարի մրցանակաբաշխության ելույթ ստացվեց :LOL:

----------


## comet

> Հ.Գ. Ոնց որ Օսկարի մրցանակաբաշխության ելույթ ստացվեց


Ոչինչ, հնարավոր է Ակումբի  մրցանակաբաշխությանը պետք գա :Wink:  :LOL:

----------

